# Deutsch - Englisch, English - Deutsch Umstellung



## Fîrstî (19. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bereits in der OB gespielt am ersten Tag war alles auf Deutsch, danach Englisch. Habe mir nichts weiter gedacht, da es halt Beta war (Genaue Reaktion: WTF?!?!?!!?!?!!!!11111einself).
Nunja nun wollte ich gerade das erste mal nach Release spielen, meinen Client gepatcht und siehe da immernoch Englisch. Ich hätte es aber gerne auf Deutsch. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder eine Einstellung gefunden die ich vielleicht übersehen habe?


LG First


Tante Edith rennt im Zimmer herum in schreit RECHTSCHREIBÄNDERUNG!!1111, ich wusste auch nicht was sie meinte.


----------



## Xairon (19. September 2008)

Fîrstî schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bereits in der OB gespielt am ersten Tag war alles auf Deutsch, danach Englisch. Habe mir nichts weiter gedacht, da es halt Beta war (Genaue Reaktion: WTF?!?!?!!?!?!!!!11111einself).
> Nunja nun wollte ich gerade das erste mal anch Release spielen, meinen Client gepatcht und siehe da immernoch Englisch. Ich hätte es aber gerne auf Deutsch. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder eine Einstellung gefunden die ich vielleicht übersehen habe?
> 
> ...



ich glaube es hilft nur neuinstallation


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

tipp mal /language 1 ein und relogg ... oder wars /language 3 

probier mal beides


----------



## Carangil (19. September 2008)

/language german
/language english

usw ...


----------



## BattleMage (19. September 2008)

Deutsch wäre die 3. Wenns den ingame Befehl nicht mehr gibt, dann kannst du im WAR Verzeichnis, Unterverzeichnis user in der Config XML nach der Eintellung language suchen und die selbst auf 3 ändern. Musst dann halt noch die Sprachpatches nachpatchen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Den Ingame Befehl gibt es immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach

/language 3 <-- für deutsch

eingeben und fertig


----------



## salvanya (28. Oktober 2008)

ingame kann ich leider nirgends im chat language 3 eingeben, weil er mir das leerzaichen nicht machen lässt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acy (29. Oktober 2008)

Klingt merkwürdig - öffne einfach im Unterordner "User" die Datei "UserSettings.xml" und such dort nach der Zeile mit "language".


----------

